# Getting Rid Of Engraving On Case Back Rolex



## hrm40214 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi there,

I got a Rolex for my graduation and would like to get rid of the engraving on the back. Its 3 lines (1st Line 1 Word, 2 Line 2 Words, 3rd Line 2 Words).

What ways are there? Can I polish it off or even erode the material? And how much is a new caseback and where can I get it?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

hrm40214 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I got a Rolex for my graduation and would like to get rid of the engraving on the back. Its 3 lines (1st Line 1 Word, 2 Line 2 Words, 3rd Line 2 Words).
> 
> ...


I assume you want to sell it?

If so a new case back is the only answer and the only source will be Rolex, go to an authorised dealer and get a quote.


----------



## Royal_Blue (Mar 8, 2009)

It's possible to skim a caseback on a lathe, i've taken scratches out this way before (not my doing!)..


----------



## catch21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Take it down with a belt sander. That'll get rid of it.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Post a picture of the watch, then we should be able to advise further as it really depends on how deep it is


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Honestly just get a replacement from Rolex.

Yea it will cost you a bit more than refinishing the original one but unless its done properly then its going to look suspect to buyers


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

If my folks had given me an inscribed Rollie there is no way on this earth I would remove the inscription or sell the watch :blink:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Me neither :huh:


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

With you there Jot. Kinda strange decision...

:huh:


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

He didn't say that the watch was engraved for him, maybe it was bought second hand with engraving?

if not very strange decision.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ahhhh

You might be onto something there Grant.... 

I hope your right... :huh:


----------



## Royal_Blue (Mar 8, 2009)

Present from an ex maybe? I've seen this a few times, customers requesting new casebacks to lose the engraving.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Learn to love it.... or buy a new back. They never come out well imho. 

I had a MG SAR with a spare back... it was engraved, and not that old... ooops. Always feel for people who are forced to remove a back like that.

Ive got a couple of watches in my collection that are engraved and Ive learned to love them as they are. Older engravings are much nicer than new ones and these are really cool imho.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I'd go along with Jon on this.....unless it says "To Edgar, from your loving partner George" :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> I'd go along with Jon on this.....unless it says "To Edgar, from your loving partner George" :lol:


Damn, mine says "To George, from your loving partner Edgar"... if yours says what you have, then we have a matching set!


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

If you take your watch to a Rolex AD, they will only change the case back on an exchange basis, and they will insist on sevicing your movement, it will cost you around Â£95 for a steel case back, a lot more if it is gold and Â£240 for the service plus any other parts if required

Hope that helps


----------



## hrm40214 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi guys, thanks for all the help. I wanna get rid of the engraving for personal reasons. I would never sell the watch or anything. Does anyone roughly know how much a new caseback would be? Im live in a fairly remote town and there isnt really any jewellers around.

Thanks again


----------



## hrm40214 (Mar 21, 2009)

Omegamaniac said:


> If you take your watch to a Rolex AD, they will only change the case back on an exchange basis, and they will insist on sevicing your movement, it will cost you around Â£95 for a steel case back, a lot more if it is gold and Â£240 for the service plus any other parts if required
> 
> Hope that helps


Hi didnt see that post earlier. Thanks very much. That gave me a good idea.


----------



## TraserH3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Replacing the case back might be the best bet esp if its a sport model with a high waterproofing.


----------



## bobjames (Mar 26, 2008)

JoT said:


> If my folks had given me an inscribed Rollie there is no way on this earth I would remove the inscription or sell the watch :blink:


+1

Don't sell it


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Can you tell us what model Rolex it is. The price I gave was foe a simple Oyster like a 15200 Oyster Date.Something like a Submariner will be more

Cheers


----------



## hrm40214 (Mar 21, 2009)

Omegamaniac said:


> Can you tell us what model Rolex it is. The price I gave was foe a simple Oyster like a 15200 Oyster Date.Something like a Submariner will be more
> 
> Cheers


Hi, it's a Rolex Milgauss. Does that make a big difference? It's not the GV.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

If its an older Milgauss then you may struggle, if its a newer model you will be fine


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi if you have a current Milgauss 116400 take it to your AD and a new case back will be about Â£120


----------



## hrm40214 (Mar 21, 2009)

Its the 2008 Model. Thanks for all the feedback. Im going to get a new caseback on friday.


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

hrm40214 said:


> Omegamaniac said:
> 
> 
> > Can you tell us what model Rolex it is. The price I gave was foe a simple Oyster like a 15200 Oyster Date.Something like a Submariner will be more
> ...


Whether it's the GV or not, I'm still jealous.


----------

